# Demo Toro 7210 w/ Polar Trac



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Just got this today as a demo unit. Kinda late for winter testing but who cares. It has a Turbo Diesel too.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks awesome, Never seen anything like that with over the tire tracks


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.toro.com/grounds/mower/trim/gm7200/snow_intro.html


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone just posted about those. How is it?


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like it would be nice for light snowfalls on sidewalks


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Approx. price tag on the machine you tested? It looks real slick and i bet that motor sounds pretty neat when that turbo is winding up! If you've still got it, could you get some pics, or a pic of the motor?


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks cool, crazy that its driven like a ZTR. Toro sure dod borrow a lot of stuff from their Z masters!!


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

87chevy;1034271 said:


> Someone just posted about those. How is it?


It seems to be fine. We can't really use it since there is no snow but I drove it around in the gravel and it seems pretty nimble. If the implement is up it can get bouncy and buck like a skid steer but if it is flat ground it drives fine.



05Duramax073;1034272 said:


> Looks like it would be nice for light snowfalls on sidewalks


They make a V plow and a straight blade as well as a snowblower and the pictured broom. I think it would be fine in deep stuff too.



mcwlandscaping;1034285 said:


> Approx. price tag on the machine you tested? It looks real slick and i bet that motor sounds pretty neat when that turbo is winding up! If you've still got it, could you get some pics, or a pic of the motor?


I'm not really sure yet. The salesman is supposed to email me quotes. I think the government price that we get the machine is around $18,000. That is 25% off. I'm not sure what the Polar Trac or attachments would cost.



RCsLawncare;1034297 said:


> Looks cool, crazy that its driven like a ZTR. Toro sure dod borrow a lot of stuff from their Z masters!!


It is a Z master. You just take the deck off and attach the cab and the front 4 tires. It does double duty as mower and snow machine.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Just received this today. TODAY! WTF? We ordered it LAST March.

You should have seen the POS it replaced.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

that little Toro...is it 6X6? That's a neet little machine!!


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1034437 said:


> Just received this today. TODAY! WTF? We ordered it LAST March.
> 
> You should have seen the POS it replaced.


Hope the price tag reflected the YEAR you waited for this....Very nice pusher!!


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

MaxPower1971;1034474 said:


> that little Toro...is it 6X6? That's a neet little machine!!


It is only driven by the rear wheels. The front 4 are just bogie wheels.



MaxPower1971;1034475 said:


> Hope the price tag reflected the YEAR you waited for this....Very nice pusher!!


The reason we waited so long is our request has to go through a bunch of people first. Then once the request gets signed, they have to get bids. The first bid was for a truck with air brakes which we didn't want. So they had to re-bid again. The next bid was screwed up too. Finally they got a correct bid. When they built the truck they made it too long for the spreader and had to cut the frame down to fit. I think they had to cut the spreader too. I don't know.

We finally got it and it is nice.


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

*Location*

Hello, I was trying to figure out were that shop is from the pictures. I'm in Delta township. Is that Lansing township that you work for?


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

fulltiltwill;1034743 said:


> Hello, I was trying to figure out were that shop is from the pictures. I'm in Delta township. Is that Lansing township that you work for?


I work for the State. The shop is at the back of the secondary complex.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1034579 said:


> It is only driven by the rear wheels. The front 4 are just bogie wheels.
> 
> The reason we waited so long is our request has to go through a bunch of people first. Then once the request gets signed, they have to get bids. The first bid was for a truck with air brakes which we didn't want. So they had to re-bid again. The next bid was screwed up too. Finally they got a correct bid. When they built the truck they made it too long for the spreader and had to cut the frame down to fit. I think they had to cut the spreader too. I don't know.
> 
> We finally got it and it is nice.


Oh I see...you work for the state lol...it didnt dawn on me.

Why no air brakes? Does it take a special licence like over here to drive the air brakes where you're at?? I know over in Quebec and Ontario you have to be certified for air brakes so the municipalities and counties buy a lot of hydrolic brakes trucks so they don't have to pay for certifiing the drivers.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

To drive a truck over 25,999lbs you have to have a Commercial Driver License. If the truck has air brakes, you have to have a CDL with air brake endorsement. We didn't want to have that requirement for the employees.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1034935 said:


> To drive a truck over 25,999lbs you have to have a Commercial Driver License. If the truck has air brakes, you have to have a CDL with air brake endorsement. We didn't want to have that requirement for the employees.


Yeah that's what I thought....Must be nice working for the State....you guys must get top of the line stuff all the time...


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That emblem on the door of the truck looks like the ones they have on the MIOSHA dodge sprinters I see around every once and a while. What department of the state do you work for?


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

MaxPower1971;1034988 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought....Must be nice working for the State....you guys must get top of the line stuff all the time...


We can get new vehicles every 10 years. They are leased from another company. If the vehicles are still good after the 10 years, we can keep them and pay a fee that makes the leasing company cover maintenance and repairs which is nice. We only put in for new stuff when we need it, like the dump truck. The one we had was a 94 and the bed was toast. I don't think the floor would have held up another winter, the metal was coming off in 1/4" flakes.



Jelinek61;1035168 said:


> That emblem on the door of the truck looks like the ones they have on the MIOSHA dodge sprinters I see around every once and a while. What department of the state do you work for?


The mail and delivery services use the sprinters a lot too. They deliver mail all over the state.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1034935 said:


> To drive a truck over 25,999lbs you have to have a Commercial Driver License. *If the truck has air brakes, you have to have a CDL*.


Since when? What class?



gottaloveOT;1034935 said:


> *with air brake endorsement.* We didn't want to have that requirement for the employees.


There is no such thing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1034935 said:


> To drive a truck over 25,999lbs you have to have a Commercial Driver License. If the truck has air brakes, you have to have a CDL with air brake endorsement. We didn't want to have that requirement for the employees.


I hope I'm not in trouble. I drove a 30K school bus today with air brakes. But I don't see an endorsement for them on my license


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

2COR517;1035618 said:


> I hope I'm not in trouble. I drove a 30K school bus today with air brakes. But I don't see an endorsement for them on my license


I can't tell if you are being sarcastic but:



www.mi.gov said:


> *Michigan resident *who intends to operate the following commercial vehicles is required to have a commercial driver license:
> 
> *Single Vehicles* - Having a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR)* of 26,001 pounds or more.
> 
> ...


http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127-1627_8669_53324-213067--,00.html

I was off on my weight by 2 lbs.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

gottaloveOT;1035646 said:


> I can't tell if you are being sarcastic but:
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127-1627_8669_53324-213067--,00.html
> 
> I was off on my weight by 2 lbs.


Yup sounds right to me, thats the way it is around here.:realmad:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a CDL, but don't see any air brake endorsement on my license.

What's that critter in your avatar?


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

2COR517;1035701 said:


> I have a CDL, but don't see any air brake endorsement on my license.
> 
> What's that critter in your avatar?


I don't know anything about bus licensing requirements.

That critter is a rat. My wife and I have two pet rats. I want to get rid of them because we don't pay enough attention to them anymore.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1035779 said:


> I don't know anything about bus licensing requirements.


Truck licenses either.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

cretebaby;1035881 said:


> Truck licenses either.


And why do you say that?

If you didn't notice, I posted the requirements for the state I live in, not Iowa.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1035952 said:


> And why do you say that?


This is why.



> If the truck has air brakes, you have to have a CDL with air brake endorsement.


For starters there is no such thing as an "Air brake Endorsement" and air brakes do NOT require a CDL.



gottaloveOT;1035952 said:


> If you didn't notice, I posted the requirements for the state I live in, not Iowa.


Since you havn't noticed, CDL's are a federal thing and all states (Except CA) are virtually the same.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Usually they dont put air brakes on vehicles less than a GVWR of 26000lbs so by having the CDL you are allowed to drive anything up to your class rating no matter what type of brakes it has. School/metro buses and fire trucks are different. In Michigan you either need a chauffeur's licence which is much easier to get than a CDL or pass a certified driving course. I know fire fighters around here only have to pass a driving test to drive even the largest trucks they have.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Excuse me for writing it wrong.

If your vehicle requires a CDL, and has air brakes, then you have to have an Air Brake endorsement.

http://www.mi.gov/documents/Section_5_-_Air_Brakes_109900_7.pdf

Last sentence in first paragraph.

"An air brake endorsement is only
required if your vehicle needs a CDL."

"Restriction Code 28 -"CDL not valid for operating vehicles equipped with air brakes." If you do not
pass the air brake knowledge test, or if the vehicle you use for the CDL skills tests is not equipped with air
brakes, you will be restricted from operating vehicles with air brakes."


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Jelinek61;1036007 said:


> Usually they dont put air brakes on vehicles less than a GVWR of 26000lbs .


Not true.

Do a quick search at Truckpaper, there are hundreds if not thousands of trucks under 26k with air brakes.



gottaloveOT;1036009 said:


> Excuse me for writing it wrong.
> 
> If your vehicle requires a CDL, and has air brakes, then you have to have an Air Brake endorsement.


There is NO such thing as an air brake endorsement.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Aparently, in Michigan, where I live and am refering to, there is.

I referenced the State of Michigan Secretary of State website where it clearly states there IS so you could be sure I didn't make it up.

If you are only going to cause BS in the thread I started, I will kindly ask you to quit posting.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1036009 said:


> Excuse me for writing it wrong.
> 
> If your vehicle requires a CDL, and has air brakes, then you have to have an Air Brake endorsement.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

GottaLoveOT, sorry if i came across as going against you. I was trying to support your logic. 

And I would be willing to bet that not all states have the exact same regulations or requirments.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I got this directly from this site http://www.dmv.org/mi-michigan/cdl-faqs.php

"You'll need to take a written test to obtain any commercial license. To earn an endorsement for hazardous materials, tank trucks, passenger vehicles, school buses, and double or triple trailers, you'll also need to take a written test specifically for each endorsement. If you'll be driving a vehicle with air brakes, you'll also need to pass a written test for that"


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Jelinek61;1036047 said:


> GottaLoveOT, sorry if i came across as going against you. I was trying to support your logic.
> 
> And I would be willing to bet that not all states have the exact same regulations or requirments.


No problem. I understood what you wrote and didn't feel you were against what I was trying to say.


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

here in ontario there is an air brake endorsment, it's a Z on our licence


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1036031 said:


> ...


Pass me some would ya? But don't put to* mulch* salt on it, i am trying to _*restrict*_ my salt intake.



Jelinek61;1036051 said:


> I got this directly from this site http://www.dmv.org/mi-michigan/cdl-faqs.php
> 
> "You'll need to take a written test to obtain any commercial license. To earn an endorsement for hazardous materials, tank trucks, passenger vehicles, school buses, and double or triple trailers, you'll also need to take a written test specifically for each endorsement. If you'll be driving a vehicle with air brakes, you'll also need to pass a written test for that"


Notice it doesn't say anything about air brakes being an endorsement and specifically separates air from the endorsements.



gottaloveOT;1036023 said:


> Aparently, in Michigan, where I live and am refering to, there is.
> 
> I referenced the State of Michigan Secretary of State website where it clearly states there IS so you could be sure I didn't make it up.


Nope, still no endorsement.

What does it say just above this?



> Restriction Code 28 -"CDL not valid for operating vehicles equipped with air brakes." If you do not pass the air brake knowledge test, or if the vehicle you use for the CDL skills tests is not equipped with air brakes, you will be restricted from operating vehicles with air brakes."


Do you have a CDL? If so what letter designates the "air brake endorsement"? Like "P" is for passenger for example.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;1036096 said:


> Pass me some would ya? But don't put to* mulch* salt on it, i am trying to _*restrict*_ my salt intake.


Hee hee hee ...


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

cretebaby;1036096 said:


> Notice it doesn't say anything about air brakes being an endorsement and specifically separates air from the endorsements.
> 
> Nope, still no endorsement.
> 
> ...


Okay I get it, you are just being an jerk because I used the word "endorsement" for air brakes. What difference does it make? You still have to take a test and pass it to be able to drive with air brakes if the truck requires a CDL.

I bow to your knowledge of perfect termonology. From now on I will PM you with everything I wish to say to make sure it is proper.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1036131 said:


> Okay I get it, you are just being an jerk because I used the word "endorsement" for air brakes. What difference does it make? You still have to take a test and pass it to be able to drive with air brakes if the truck requires a CDL.


You really don't think it makes a difference?



gottaloveOT;1036131 said:


> I bow to your knowledge of perfect termonology. From now on I will PM you with everything I wish to say to make sure it is proper.


That would be great. :laughing:

Dang, we need MarkO back.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;1036146 said:


> Dang, we need MarkO back.


Ain't that the truth...


----------

